# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Protecting your stores

## crashdive123

I know that we've talked about some of the precautions that we take to ensure that our emergency supplies are kept safe.  I saw a news article last night that stealing fuel from parked vehicles is on the rise.  For me, I store about 200 gallons of gasoline, but half of it is in the vehicles for my business.  I always make sure that the tanks are topped off.  I rotate the other half every year.  I think it's probably a good idea to get locking gas caps for the vehicles.  I know that if somebody is intent on taking it, it'll only slow them down. If there are easier targets in the area, they will probably move on to them.  Anybody have any other ideas.  (no....I'm not gonna stand guard with night vision goggles....)

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Ive never had to worry about it out here. If you can get by my dogs, you can have it. As for when I'm in the city with my slip tank, Ive never had a problem......knock on wood. (I dont lock the tank cap - more worried about damage to the tank than stealing the fuel)

----------


## Rick

Crash - You DON'T want locking gas caps. If someone wants your gas, they'll get it. Would you rather pay $50 for another tank of gas or $500 (pick a number) to repair the damage some fool does to the vehicle trying to get at it? The auto manufacturers had fill doors that locked a few years back and had to stop making them cause the damage exceeded the cost of the gas. 

Security lighting is a good thing. I have motion sensors around the outside of my home that emit a low level lighting until the sensor is tripped. Then the floods come on. I also have accent lighting around the house. That won't stop them, of course, but it might convince them to steal from your neighbor rather than from you. Trying to make your home burglar proof, after all, is just that. Trying to get them to pick on someone else. 

The other thing that is being stolen more and more are the catalytic converters.

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks.  Good advice.

----------


## Rick

You really would like to be standing behind them just as they suck through the tube and then yell as loud as you can. "Gulp!" is about all I'd need to hear. If they swallow a pint of gas I'd let 'em go. It'd be worth the show.

----------


## crashdive123

......and then as they're coughing and gagging, toss them a lit zippo. :EEK!:

----------


## Sourdough

CRASH,  I have had my big rigs, and D-8 sucked of diesel 5 times in the last 24 months. I must leave the road tractors near the Hwy. they will never make it up the mountain (Logging) road.

I have video recorded cameras about (8) and maybe 6 decoy cameras.

I am thinking some trail cameras that flash at night would scare the puppy'poop out of most.

I have some very high quality signs that say, " 24 Hour closed circuit TV cameras".

I have no trespassing sign's, and people still will drive up if the road if it is not blocked. And they have the most lame excuses. The one thing that works, is meet them with AR-15 and arrest them, and call the Alaska State Troopers, they never come back. 

This will be an impossible problem if the SHTF for real.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Can you install a gate?

----------


## Ole WV Coot

New deal here. SUVs, trucks are usually hit first because of the height. They get gas, would you believe by using a cordless drill and putting a hole in the tank? No big booms yet but for some reason Toyota converters are stolen more because they get more $$ out of them. Dogs, motion lights and the usual have helped me, also one way in and one way out and a looong climb up a hill to get to the back, and then there the cute little doggies...... Forgot to mention, back in 1972 I do remember a guy tried to siphon with an Electrolux vac and the vac looked better than he did. I may have to start using my 3' WV credit card myself.

----------


## Rick

I would be so P.O.'d if some one drilled my tank. That one I just might hand a Zippo to. I'm lucky, there is a street light at the corner of my property so I generally don't get too many stupid folks. As I said, they usually look for the easiest target. And....everyone around here keeps a close eye on things so that helps.

----------


## Sourdough

> Can you install a gate?


Not on the lower construction yard. But, yes on the road up the mountain, when we do the footings for the barn. Then two 55 Gal drums with the gate posts will get concrete.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> there is a street light at the corner of my property so I generally don't get too many stupid folks


My wife has been elbowing me for three years to put in big yard lites to illuminate the area but I cant bring myself to do it. I like the complete darkness, and so what if we have to use flashlites to get to the barn or shops. Shes worries about the kids going out to lock the chickens in at night. I told her the dogs should be with them at all times and there should be two going out together to do it.

It's nice to sit on the back deck or in the hot tub and enjoy the stars and blackness. I will win this one.  :Mad:

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> My wife has been elbowing me for three years to put in big yard lites to illuminate the area but I cant bring myself to do it. I like the complete darkness, and so what if we have to use flashlites to get to the barn or shops. Shes worries about the kids going out to lock the chickens in at night. I told her the dogs should be with them at all times and there should be two going out together to do it.
> 
> It's nice to sit on the back deck or in the hot tub and enjoy the stars and blackness. I will win this one.


there's this new invention called a switch. It's a handy little thing. Let's you turn stuff on when you want it and off when you want it. Might want to check one out.

----------


## Rick

> there's this new invention called a switch.


Too funny Alpine. Kids are quick learners. They'll pick up on the switch pretty quick.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

I'm talking about the big photocell 8-1500watt yard lights. You cant put them on a switch.

----------


## Rick

Uh, use smaller lights?!

----------


## Sourdough

I figure any body that needs to steal fuel, and has the brass to do it, is much worse off than me. There is two 1,000 Gal. Diesel fuel tanks in the lower yard, with pumps. The nozzles are locked, but you could just cut the nozzle off. No one has ever tampered with the 1000 Gal. tanks. (That would bring the full wrath of the AR-15's)

Anybody use Trail Cameras....?

----------


## BraggSurvivor

At -30 even the 500 watt gas bulbs take 10 minutes to warm up to be bright enough. She wants them on all the time.

----------


## Rick

Jeepers. What's wrong with flood lights? You guys lighting up a run way? :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

As the weary wilderness trekkers, having been lost for days......Ahhhh Braggs place.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Something like this over the hot tub.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, right. Welcome to Fenway Park. It looks like a great night for baseball.

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Now THAT would be worth not having lights.

----------


## wareagle69

my old man used to tell me before he left this shi**y world

"locks only keep an honest man honest"

always be prepared-prepare all ways..

----------


## Rick

My oldest son locked his keys in the car one day and one of the guys he worked with told him he'd get him in the car. It took about a minute to for him to open the door. He said the same thing. Locks are for honest people. Turns out he had worked in a chop shop in a former life.

----------


## GVan

I read something some time back which talked about not "topping" off your tank because the gas will expand as the day heats the gas in your tank up and it will spill over and evaporate.  Just filling up until the pump clicks off the first time is usually sufficent.

As far as gas thieves go,... I live next door to a sherrif deputy and he drives his patrol car home each night.  Can't beat that by much.

----------

